# Turbo VR6 Atlas for USA?



## gingercabrio (May 2, 2017)

VW Confirms Hotter Tiguan And Atlas Variants For America


Volkswagen has confirmed to CarBuzz that it is working on performance crossovers for the American market, earmarking the VW Tiguan and Atlas as prime candidates.




carbuzz.com






> This won't be a full Atlas R, however. "Whether that will be a full performance version, I'd probably say no," says Schafer, "but it'll be something that'll give the car a little more horsepower and will *stand out over the standard V6 or four-cylinder* offerings that we have in the midsize SUV market today."


More specifically:


> Instead, he feels the brand is poised to steal sales from other brands, "hopefully attracting a couple of customers that are looking at Ford ST products."


If we're gunning for either of Ford's remaining ST branded products, the 400hp Explorer ST or 335hp Edge ST, then our parts bin R-spec EA888 doesn't cut the mustard compared to their turbo V6s. Frankly, the existing 2.5L China only Teramont turbo VR6 falls even shorter at only 299hp. But the VR6 is the only extant option that will truly "stand out," and with 369ft-lbs of torque, it can likely produce some more power without a total redesign. It will be interesting to see what the SVP of Product & Strategy at VWoA thinks 'standing out' means.


----------



## mtbsteve (Dec 6, 2011)

Would be nice to see a power bump, I have been seeing more and more Explorer ST around lately and the Grand Cherokee L is seemingly outselling every other 3 row crossover in my area, even without a significant bump in power. I would prefer them to drop a PHEV powertrain in instead. Would probably end up with similar performance but a bigger gain in mpgs.


----------



## gingercabrio (May 2, 2017)

mtbsteve said:


> Would be nice to see a power bump, I have been seeing more and more Explorer ST around lately and the Grand Cherokee L is seemingly outselling every other 3 row crossover in my area, even without a significant bump in power. I would prefer them to drop a PHEV powertrain in instead. Would probably end up with similar performance but a bigger gain in mpgs.


Do they have any powerful drop-in PHEV options for MQB? I thought maybe they could do something like the old hybrid Touareg, but that's longitudinal. God forbid they spend a single dollar on engineering for the USA alone.


----------



## rlyglf (Nov 2, 2018)

With my wife's Atlas just passing 50k, it would be perfect timing for an upgrade.


----------



## mtbsteve (Dec 6, 2011)

gingercabrio said:


> Do they have any powerful drop-in PHEV options for MQB? I thought maybe they could do something like the old hybrid Touareg, but that's longitudinal. God forbid they spend a single dollar on engineering for the USA alone.


Since I think VW is more or less just jumping from current technologies to EV, I doubt we will see what I would like in a car. While EV sounds good, I think for the next several years as the world transitions, a 30+ mile EV range PHEV would be my preferred drivetrain, allowing owners more flexibility on fuel type and range. EV for around town, short trips, hybrid for the higher mileage trips and no range anxiety. VW just won't be the one to do it. Jeep is likely the next closest competitor to have the option although that is just getting to the regular Grand Cherokee, not sure they will offer that drivetrain in the L version that competes with the Atlas.


----------



## kiriyaaoi (Sep 15, 2018)

"One SUV that is "highly unlikely" to get the performance treatment is the recently-introduced Taos, with Schafer highlighting that the purpose of the Taos is to "hit a price point, to give you good functionality, tech, and great fuel consumption, yet still with a peppy powertrain." Goddamnit... This is the one I'd want... a Taos with the Atlas spec 235HP 2.0T would be fantastic...


----------



## shadytheatlas (Jul 5, 2018)

I hope this pans out. I’m wondering if they would use the Golf R engine like they did in this concept.









VW Atlas Cross Sport GT Concept Gets the Golf R's 300-HP Engine


Volkswagen crafts a performance-oriented version of its coupe-SUV, sticking the Golf R’s turbo four-cylinder under the hood and upgrading the suspension and brakes.




www.caranddriver.com





But that would be significantly less than the ST examples.

The 3.0T from Audi would be an interesting choice. I mean if VW wants to make a sportier Atlas they must not be too concerned with taking sales away from the Q7. But the 3.0 doesn’t have significantly more HP than the R engine.


----------



## gingercabrio (May 2, 2017)

shadytheatlas said:


> I hope this pans out. I’m wondering if they would use the Golf R engine like they did in this concept.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I might be hinging too much on what constitutes "standing out." It's entirely feasible that the corporate speak addled German mind could see the same old two liter turbo with a slightly larger turbo as a stand out option. I would consider it bland and disappointing.

One might speculate if the Cross Sport GT was a test of the waters for the R engine, or a loser in front of the focus groups, which we get to see because it doesn't give anything away. What I'm certain of is that they aren't going to turn a longitudinal Audi V6 sideways to adapt it to MQB. I'm hoping it's either a fast PHEV like the new European Touareg or a turbo VR6 adapted from the Teramont. Given the Atlas gets pretty strong marks in all regards except excitement, another turbo four would be a misstep. Especially if you have to pay a premium over the VR6 to get it. Based on their existing pricing, a new range topping Atlas would be close to $60k, which starts to run into the same pricing issues that killed the Touareg here.


----------



## shadytheatlas (Jul 5, 2018)

@gingercabrio good points.

I hadn’t considered the positioning of the 3.0T.


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

Sounds like the hotter variants of both the Tiguan and Atlas will be their "successors," I wonder if he's talking about all-electric ID-style replacements. I don't know if VW has any PHEV powertrains...? They certainly are doubling down on EVs, though...


----------



## Don Iguana (Jun 26, 2003)

Owning a ‘21 SEL Premium 4Motion Atlas and pretty red SE 4Motion Taos, this thread is good reading. My 2 cents, agree that any Atlas performance bump will be on the Next Gen build, but I can see a market for a Taos R sporting an existing hotter corporate 4 cylinder. That said, though, VAG’s Taos engines are pretty darn clever…and tightly focused on their current target. Don’t see then tinkering with this motor.


----------



## Don Iguana (Jun 26, 2003)




----------



## Sugar Bear (Jul 17, 2016)

lol @Everyone wanting a fast atlas


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Why? Is a more HP/"faster" SUV only reserved for an Audi badged?

Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

TablaRasa said:


> Why? Is a more HP/"faster" SUV only reserved for an Audi badged?
> 
> Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


You forget the Teramont in China has always had a 2.5L VR6 TSI with 
295 hp and 369 lb-ft


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

BsickPassat said:


> You forget the Teramont in China has always had a 2.5L VR6 TSI with
> 295 hp and 369 lb-ft


Oh yes I know. I was replying to sugar bear's comment. I welcome a more HP Atlas. He/she/it doesn't seem to think so

Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

Sugar Bear said:


> lol @Everyone wanting a fast atlas


lol at you for not


----------



## kazimir80 (Mar 15, 2019)

Check this company, if you have the money to get car into Poland





Skoda Superb mk2 is based on PQ46 B6 Passat made in Mlada Boleslav, Czech Republic. It is used much more for mod rather than B6 Passat. It has been equipped with CDVA engine tuned to 191kW from factory.


----------



## kazimir80 (Mar 15, 2019)

Another one with some more details on Passat B6, again in Poland


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

BsickPassat said:


> You forget the Teramont in China has always had a 2.5L VR6 TSI with
> 295 hp and 369 lb-ft


And our 2.0T is close-ish and with a stage 1 tune is beating it. That turbo VR won't pass our emissions here is the issue I believe.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

TablaRasa said:


> Why? Is a more HP/"faster" SUV only reserved for an Audi badged?
> 
> Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


Yes. VW is the pedestrian brand...the Ford of Germany and they don't want to have inter-brand vehicles competing. It will up the price and at some point, you get an Audi if you want something more performance orientated. The 3.6 is adequate to me. I never think our Atlas is slow when I drive it considering what it is.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

KarstGeo said:


> Yes. VW is the pedestrian brand...the Ford of Germany and they don't want to have inter-brand vehicles competing. It will up the price and at some point, you get an Audi if you want something more performance orientate. The 3.6 is adequate to me. I never think our Atlas is slow when I drive it considering what it is.


But if VW is willing to provide us one as indicated in the article, I'm not going to refuse it. Why not? 

I love VR6s. I have the 3.2 on my MKv R32, and have the 3.6 in our Atlas as well as our Passat Wagon. Definitely a big difference with the 3.6 in the wagon than in the Atlas for obvious reasons. 

With that, I welcome the fact that VW is considering providing the Atlas with more HP. If it actually comes to fruition is another story but I am not going be against it if they actually do.

Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## gingercabrio (May 2, 2017)

I think the China only Teramont-based Audi Q6 could offer some hints as to why a higher end Atlas may be possible. For some reason they must feel it would not be appropriate to sell an Audi badged Atlas here; the Q7 and SQ7 have done very well and they may be afraid of cannibalizing those sales. Perhaps they feel an American Q7 buyer wouldn't accept a VW badge, and therefore don't see something in the same size and power class as a threat.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

I see no chance of it here - it will end up


TablaRasa said:


> But if VW is willing to provide us one as indicated in the article, I'm not going to refuse it. Why not?
> 
> I love VR6s. I have the 3.2 on my MKv R32, and have the 3.6 in our Atlas as well as our Passat Wagon. Definitely a big difference with the 3.6 in the wagon than in the Atlas for obvious reasons.
> 
> ...


Agreed - will be interesting to see what they deliver. I still think the MK8 R engine would be great especially tuned once the tuners crack the ECU.


----------

